# Zombie Hen and request for advice



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a RIR that went missing a week ago, and we figured she got caught by a predator, but today when my son was handing out treats she comes walking up like nothing happened. He said she is thin and won't let him pick her up, he is the chicken whisperer around the house and he picks all the hens up and carries them around all the time. We suspect she has gone broody and has a hidden clutch of eggs in the brush somewhere.

Our first task is to find her hideout, this is where the advice comes in. We have four RIR's and I hate to say it, they all look alike. They move pretty good getting close enough to tell the color on the leg band will actually spook her. Any other way to temporarily tag her?? My *******/duct tape/baling wire mind initially thought of hitting her with some marking paint on her back. But that's probably a bad idea.

Second question is how do we get her to stay at the coop? We have had owls, raccoons, skunks and foxes close, and she's probably hunkered down in a field that I really (REALLY) need to bush hog. With her running off, we probably can't break her broodiness the normal way, but would give her a few chicks to raise. But we need to solve the runaway mindset she has.

Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

If she is broody you should be able to follow her back to her nest.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You can hopefully find her nest and maybe section off a part of the coop and let her brood . I usually put small bowls of food and water nearby.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Use a hen saddle to tell her apart. Works for me. I make them out of duct tape in outrageously loud patterns.. (though you don't have to be so flamboyant with your choice!)


----------



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Use a hen saddle to tell her apart. Works for me. I make them out of duct tape in outrageously loud patterns.. (though you don't have to be so flamboyant with your choice!)


WOO HOO That was the idea I needed.... THANK YOU


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You can use a black magic marker on both sides of her comb or apply Blue-Kote to her legs. Then prior to sundown, keep a close eye on her and follow her as best as you can to her nesting site.
To break her broodiness, put her in a cage separated from the flock. Provide feed and water. Keep her in the cage until she loses interest in being broody. Patience is key. It took me 10 days to break a broody Light Brahma in this manner, 4 days for a Black Star.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

The key is to make sure the bottom of the cage is wire. Cooling off the abdomen changes their hormone levels and the open cage allows air to the abdomen. I put a small roosting bar in my "broody breaker." My favorite Silkie spends a good bit of time in the "broody breaker." The quicker you figure out the hen is broody and can put her I. The cage, the less time it will take to break her.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Numbered leg bands (Bandettes) are what I've always used to identify individuals of the same breed.


----------

